# Bezzera and Mazzer Major - together at last!



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

As promised in a previous thread some pics of the Mazzer Major E. Sporting a trendy Christmas tin lid while I wait for the real lid to arrive, hopefully with the stainless steel grounds tray. I've also ordered new burrs. The Bezzera BZ99 I bought on this forum makes a good partner. I'm using up bought roasted beans at present but will soon be using my own home roasted! Its all good.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great! Slightly overshadowing your Bezzera!









Videos of it in action??

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks fantastic; makes my Super Jolly look small


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking good! Worth the wait?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad it got there in the end


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

skenno said:


> Looking good! Worth the wait?


Yep definitely worth the wait. Awesome piece of engineering- had the burrs out to clean them and just marvelled at how well made it is. 20g grinds in about 5.6 secs.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Good good. Certainly looks the part too. Does it dose the right amount with the touch buttons?


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

skenno said:


> Good good. Certainly looks the part too. Does it dose the right amount with the touch buttons?


Seems a bit variable. I read there should be no more than 1g variance over 10 grinds. This doesn't achieve that more like 3g variance which isn't great. Easy to compensate with the manual button but that's not the point of this machine. Perhaps it needs more beans in the hopper. Not sure yet. Had burrs out and they look good and all seems fine with mechanics. May need to check times of grinds to see if the motor runs for the pre set times.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Noticed the Black and Decker Dust Buster taking pride of place between the Bezzera and the Mazzer!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

gmason said:


> Noticed the Black and Decker Dust Buster taking pride of place between the Bezzera and the Mazzer!


Yep - it gets regular use! I seem to get grinds everywhere and it winds the wife up if the freezer and washer get covered.


----------

